# Umfrage Masterarbeit - CGI in Filmen



## sebihepp (10. November 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

eine sehr gute Freundin von mir macht für ihre Masterarbeit eine Umfrage und braucht noch dringend Antworten, besonders von Leuten die sich damit ein bisschen auskennen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn hier noch einige an der Umfrage teilnehmen würden. 

Hier der Link: Masterarbeit | Digitale Darsteller vs. Reale Schauspieler im Film

Ich hoffe, das hier ist das richtige Forum...

Viele Grüße
Sebi


----------



## Rasha (10. November 2016)

Hab mal mitgemacht...  Schade finde ich allerdings, dass die Umfrage sich nur auf Filme bezogen hat. Es gibt bsp bei Command & Conquer auch CGI und reale Schauspieler in den Zwischensequenzen.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. November 2016)

Hoffe du informierst uns über das Ergebnis


----------

